# can i use the sim card from my gnex in a razr maxx



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

Quick question, I'm purchasing an RAZR Max can I use the Sim card from my gnex in the RAZR or do I have to get a new one?


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Think so. If you have two lines an your planning on putting the primary phone sim card in the maxx I have heard that you have to wait 24 hours before inserting in maxx. If not primary can do so at once. You may want to check my input as this is what I have seen posted an haven't did so myself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah as long as its the same sim size your good. You can for back and forth between them easily.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dhayman11 (Aug 20, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the Nexus takes a standard 4G sim, and the RAZR/MAXX takes a micro sim.


----------



## wcombs (Jul 4, 2012)

I just switched from my nexus to a maxx about 3 hours ago, no issues at all. Im on verizon. No activation needed, switch it and you are good to go









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wcombs (Jul 4, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wcombs (Jul 4, 2012)

Im not sure about the new hd line but my maxx takes the standard size, not the micro.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

wcombs said:


> Im not sure about the new hd line but my maxx takes the standard size, not the micro.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


A Droid Bionic or HTC Thunderbolt uses the standard size. The RAZR uses micro.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I got the razr but I haven't been able to get any real use out of it yet, I went way out in the country and there is no 3G or 4G.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Well unless you have a maxx 4G isn't really that serious. 4G will sap your battery faster than anything. But if you have a razr maxx then the battery will still drain but its like using 3G on a phone with normal battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a nexus. Bought an s3. Sim card swap was no problem. I got a maxx and put the sim in that from the s3. No problems. I should be getting my maxx HD in the mail today. I'll do the same. All should be OK. There's nothing that ties a sim to a specific device. Only to the plan.

Transmitted from the cutting edge of my electronic shaving device


----------

